# I hate H right now, but I really don't (rants)



## Lostwouthim (Jun 17, 2012)

I really hate H right now, he really is trying to use me as the sole guilty party in causing this ending in D situation! When in essence he is the guilty one, who went online and found OW on a online gaming sight and formed a EA that has turned PA. Why can't I get over him? He's moved on. Why can't I accept that and run the other way? I texted him asking if he could watch our dogs for 4th of July and he replied I'm out of town the 3rd-8th and I know it's to see her, it just makes me sick


----------



## E8H3 (May 7, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel because I am going through the same thing.

I think the best things you can do are:
1) remember how great you are and how lucky he was to have you
2) remember that you are an amazing individual and can make a good life for yourself without any man - leaving the option open that if a man comes along and loves you truly for who you are, and you him, you can form a partnership
3) remember the things he did to hurt you - make a list and tack it up on the wall if you need to - I needed to
4) get out and do things - volunteer, take the dog on a hike, join a group, etc
5) change up your living space - you don't have to even move... Paint the walls, move furniture around, etc
These are the things i'm trying to do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lostwouthim (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank You E, for your kind words. I will try journaling tonight about the things you mentioned maybe that will help to remind me of the things I won't miss and maybe it will out weigh the good memories we have that I'm holding onto.


----------



## Rawrdonstein (Jun 14, 2012)

Do what E said. And don't allow him to justify his infidelity by using you as a reason. His choice and I suspect later on he realizes his loss. Keep your chin up. You deserve better and you'll find it.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Lost,I feel so badly that you feel so alone and forlorn at this time in your life.The pain you're feeling,though it is hard,is part of letting go and not being in denial.I see so many sad people who seem to wonder sometimes if its wrong to miss or still care about a spouse who has left them.No it isn't.It's a good reflection of the qualities of the person you are.Your love was strong and true,it's theirs that didn't meet the standard that you deserve.You will live,laugh and love again have no doubt.You have a lot to offer and don't accept anything less in return.I hope some peace finds you tonight.


----------

